# Need Sam Rayburn Fishing Guide



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

Need San Rayburn Fishing guide for 1 day during Easter weekend Friday or Saturday for family outing (wife & 12yr old daughter). Targeting crappie and whites. Thanks.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*guide*

Roger bacon 
www.rogerbaconoutdoors.com

Me and my wife went with him years ago. He picked us up were we were staying and we caught hydrids schooling in the morning, hit some brush piles and caught some crappie and bass fished. Caught fish doing it all. He now has a big pontoon boat for crappie trips with a deckhand.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks. I will contact him


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

X2 on Roger Bacon.... but I bet he is booked that weekend.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

Reel um N is a good one to try...... Lynn Atkinson is the owner talked to him saturday and he was catching some good fish with his customers...... He had 25 pounds with 4 fish.... the site is http://www.rayburncountry.com/index.htm .....good luck


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

If you run into a guy named "Duck"....run away.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Will Kirkpatrick

http://www.fishingenet.net/


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks. just booked a trip with Lynn


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

I may have been a little out of line here as I know there are some outstanding guides out there, especially those that frequent this site and I'm sure Lynn will be a pleasure to go out with. Either way you'll have a great time getting the line wet!


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

captncutbait said:


> thanks. just booked a trip with Lynn


 Lynn is good guide. one of the better ones on that lake for numbers. Ya'll have fun and order a steak at Jackson hill for after the trip. Best one you will ever eat.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Actin Up said:


> Lynn is good guide. one of the better ones on that lake for numbers. Ya'll have fun and order a steak at Jackson hill for after the trip. Best one you will ever eat.


Very nice folks and great food!


----------

